
The College Bureaucracy That Never Shrinks - jseliger
https://www.city-journal.org/diversity-bureauracies-georgetown-univ
======
hackermailman
I agree with this article that there is far too many Associate Vice Provosts
and whatever other countless administrators ballooning university budgets
these days that are jacking up tuition costs but it veers into right-wing
identity based political talking points territory very quickly.

I also naively believe the amount of government funded loans are like a
function mapping to the growth of tuition. Ever since they introduced these
guaranteed loans universities became enormous structures filled with political
appointees that enjoy travel and free campus housing benefits that don't exist
in private industry. This wouldn't be so bad if they gave something back, such
as creative commons textbooks or openly available recorded lectures but here
these are tightly controlled behind paywalls despite the bulk of our tax
dollars subsidizing these schools. Oddly enough I've found US ivy league
schools or MIT the only instutions worldwide most likely to give away their
full curriculums. Meanwhile my taxpayer stealing mega campus located beside me
wouldn't even let any of us plebs use their library let alone offer us a
lecture in say, linear algebra.

